# no period. negative test???UPDATE!! BACK FROM DOCTORS.



## kayla's mommy

ok so af didnt show. im getting white cm instead, tons of it. when i bend down my boobs feel heavy they are sore but that is normal for when my period will start. the sore part not the heavy part. but i got 3 negative test. is it that i mabye have a yeast infection. has anybody ever had a yeast infection and missed there period because of this. or could i be pregnant but the test is not showing it yet? i dont know what to think.


----------



## kayla's mommy

oh and i never miss a period. dont pay attention to my clicker. because af hasnt started.


----------



## GreatfulMummy

> kayla's mommy;6328399]ok so af didnt show. im getting white cm instead, tons of it. when i bend down my boobs feel heavy they are sore but that is normal for when my period will start. the sore part not the heavy part. but i got 3 negative test. is it that i mabye have a yeast infection. has anybody ever had a yeast infection and missed there period because of this. or could i be pregnant but the test is not showing it yet? i dont know what to think.

Do you have any other signs of a yeast infection ? If if so I would recomend visiting your gp. 

How late are you ? 

It is possible to have false negatives. I have heard stories of women not testing positive untill later in the pregnancy. 

I had lots of white, creamy cm, and was 8 days late all negative tests. AF arrived that day. I had the merina removed in June though, so my body is probably regulating itself again.


----------



## kayla's mommy

im just saying yeast infection because of all the white cm. like it is alot. so im thinking mabye i do have one thats why my period is late.


----------



## GreatfulMummy

Usually a yeast infection has other symptoms, such as itching, and burning sensations. I had loads of white creamy cm for about 2 weks, but I didn't have a yeat infection. I think that white creamy cm is quite normal. If you are concerned though see your gp.


----------



## kayla's mommy

i will make an appt. on monday if af dosent show up by then


----------



## Gemma Lou

good luck x


----------



## kayla's mommy

thanks ladies.


----------



## kayla's mommy

Negative test again. Think I saw something but counting it as negative. Still no sign of af.


----------



## glowingjo

Oooh, Good luck surviving limbo-land :)


----------



## filibear

kayla's mommy said:


> Negative test again. Think I saw something but counting it as negative. Still no sign of af.

Just read this thread and wanted to say good luck, remeber you're not out until the witch arrives, I was almost 9 weeks PG before I got a positive on a test (including blood test).n Good luck and fingers crossed for you!


----------



## 0400772

filibear said:


> kayla's mommy said:
> 
> 
> Negative test again. Think I saw something but counting it as negative. Still no sign of af.
> 
> Just read this thread and wanted to say good luck, remeber you're not out until the witch arrives, I was almost 9 weeks PG before I got a positive on a test (including blood test).n Good luck and fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...

wow 9 weeks!!! kinda gives hope to those people who keep getting BFNS!!!


----------



## filibear

0400772 said:


> filibear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kayla's mommy said:
> 
> 
> Negative test again. Think I saw something but counting it as negative. Still no sign of af.
> 
> Just read this thread and wanted to say good luck, remeber you're not out until the witch arrives, I was almost 9 weeks PG before I got a positive on a test (including blood test).n Good luck and fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> wow 9 weeks!!! kinda gives hope to those people who keep getting BFNS!!!Click to expand...

I know, Im trying to give a bit of hope and spread the word that you are never out until the witch arrives, as we were trying for ages and were sure it wouldnt happen for us, late period BFN 2 weeks late BFN, went to docs for blood test and that was also BFN, went on holiday and was taken to hospital (unrelated) and found out I was PG, had a bit of bleeding when I got back so went for a scan and discovered I was 9 and a half weeks PG.
Never give up.


----------



## bunnie2

i am in the same boat, AF was due yesterday, some white discharge and BFNs when i test, i always spot a few days before i start as well, had some tiny spotting on Friday and thats it:growlmad:


----------



## jkbmah

just FYI - I had 3 negative tests before a positive. it wasnt until i got a positive that someone told me no matter how faint, even if you tilt to the light and its slightly darker. Basically it was the cheap ones which came out negative - it wasnt until i spent £10 on a clearblue digital one which literally spells it out for you that I got a ++

good luck - keeping everything crossed for you

Janette


----------



## kayla's mommy

thank you ladies. i really hope i get good news out of this, and i hope my body is not teasing me. its funny yesterday my sister in law came over and as soon as she walked in the door and looked at me she said. "r u pregnant" holy moly . i hope she can tell the future and i hope she is right. well still no af. plan on testing in a coupe of days again.


----------



## kirstybumx3

hiya. hows things? :) read this post late last night but forgot to comment oops.
im in the same boat as you at the min hun, no period in july, was due 27th. did a negative cheapie today :( too gutted to do anymore.
i see you miscarried in april (sorry) i did in march, did your periods regulate straight after?
good luck and keep us updated :) Xxx


----------



## kayla's mommy

i was usually a person with 31 day cycle. i got my period 31 days after the miscarriage and then it kept coming every 31 days like usual. i have never been late for a period unless i was pregnant. i was supposed to have my period on the 30th of july. so the doctor told me to wait a week an a half to test again so im not gonna test until after friday.


----------



## filibear

kayla's mommy said:


> i was usually a person with 31 day cycle. i got my period 31 days after the miscarriage and then it kept coming every 31 days like usual. i have never been late for a period unless i was pregnant. i was supposed to have my period on the 30th of july. so the doctor told me to wait a week an a half to test again so im not gonna test until after friday.

Good luck, hope you get your BFP.


----------



## kayla's mommy

new symptom. r at least i think it is. so now i have diarrhea and still no period. i havent tested again yet cause im afraid. could that be a sign of pregnancy?


----------



## kayla's mommy

still no sign of af, and toke another test today and got a BFN.


----------



## Laughkay

fingers crossed for you, I've had two negatives and the companies making the pregnancy tests must be raking it in LOL!


----------



## kayla's mommy

yes they are, and its making me upset. GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK. lol


----------



## Veryv

Im in the same boat.. AF was due July 27, and still has not showed (10 days late) but two HPT have come out :bfn: Im waiting to re-test, or trying to anyways! If theres still no AF by Monday I think I might go get a blood test done but I keep waiting.. Good luck to you Kaylas Mommy! Baby dust!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

I'm thinking of going to go get a blood test also. I have a doctors appt. On Tuesday see what they say


----------



## kayla's mommy

so yesterday evening i toke a test. and i think i may have a very very faint line. not to sure not getting to happy until i see the doctor on tuesday about my other problem.


----------



## Dragonfly

I took about 10 stupid cheap tests and they where bfn then I took a proper one a few days after and it was positive. I can show you tests? you cant even see a line in them and pack said they would be negs.


----------



## Minkadanger

gl to you! i dont want to be a buzz kill and I hope you get your bfp, but i tend to get the runs right before i get AF so hopefully thats not it for you, but a faint line could still be a + fxed you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## kayla's mommy

thank you ladies. hope it is a bfp.


----------



## stepmama1125

im now a week late and no af, so i know the feeling. tested bfn on thursday and been too scared to test again. thought for sure af was coming a few days around when i was due as i had tons of af like cramps, but she never showed. felt a little sick yesterday like i had to throw up, odd little cramps here and there, fuller boobs, and cp is a bit higher then normal and closed, lots of wet cm the past two days. god i hope this is finally it!! fxd for us all to get those bfps!


----------



## daisy74

Goodluck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kayla's mommy

yes stepmama i know how difficult it is right now. im really getting aggravated with all this and not haveing an answer. good luck to the both of us.


----------



## kayla's mommy

going to the doctor today. will post when i found out something.


----------



## bjbarrachus

Can't wait to hear your BFP news. Tomorrow is AF's due date, and I'm hoping she doesn't come. But I had a BFN this morning. This thread gives me hope though. Thanks ladies.


----------



## LoveChild

good luck!!!


----------



## sugababies

Im in the exact same boat I feel pregnant everything seems perefct except AF was due today and got a BFN!! Good luck!!


----------



## stepmama1125

still no af here, boobs getting tender, urgh


----------



## kayla's mommy

ok girls well. im back from the doctor and she tells me that her pregnancy test was negative which i already knew. wow what help so i left disapointed, but thats not all. i get home and go to the bathroom and lo and behold there is the:witch: so im out. :wacko:


----------



## mrsiggy

I just started reading your thread and was getting excited! I'm sorry you didn't get your BFP, but I'll keep my fingers crossed for next month for you! :dust:


----------



## kayla's mommy

its ok, for some reason im not that down about it.


----------



## Becks88

Thank you ror posting this. I'm in a similar situation except Mu cycles are a bit all over the place. I'm on cycle day 31, no symptoms, no AF but lots of BFN's


----------



## mindyb85

sorry you didnt get your bfp but im glad your ok with it



Becks88 said:


> Thank you ror posting this. I'm in a similar situation except Mu cycles are a bit all over the place. I'm on cycle day 31, no symptoms, no AF but lots of BFN's

Becks88 Im in the exact same boat. Cd 31 no AF, and BFN's. I keep thinking I'm seeing something soooooooo faint on the dollar store one's but I'm pretty sure its my mind willing it to be pink lol
Keep us updated and good luck!!!


----------



## nolebaby

Sorry yours wasnt a BFP! AF was due yesterday for me...and it hasnt reared its ugly head. I am usually a 28 day cycler but I started a workout routine this past month so I understand that may be throwing me off. This last 3 days I have been suffering from the worst cramps... but they are so random. My ribs all of a sudden started hurting this afternoon(which I am positive is NOT related to my workout plan) I tested last Friday with the First Response 6 days before your missed period and got a BFN! If AF doesnt show up tomorrow, I will test in the morning...and hope for good news!


----------

